# Beer Brine



## kboss714

I love to brine/marinade my meat before cooking and I know beer is a meat tenderizer. I've only used Guinness with pork but looking to exprand my repertoire of what beers to use. I want to know ideas for pork, beef, chicken, turkey and other meat you menjoy BBQing/ Smoking.


----------



## noboundaries

I've noticed that no one has answered this and I probably won't be much input.  I've only used water, fruit juices, Guinness (or stouts), and wine (red and white) to brine and braise.  A hefeweizen would work nicely with pork or chicken I imagine.  Might have to give that a try, though it is my favorite beer and I usually just drink it.


----------



## sota d

I've never even thought about brining with beer. But if it makes a chicken as happy as it makes me, I might just give it a go! LOL. Thanks for the idea, David.


----------



## jkn09

Not necessarily brining, but my buddy smoked some chicken quarters in a pan with an IPA and it was fantastic. So maybe that would lend itself to a brine as well.


----------



## moikel

I use beer a lot as a brine. Bacon,hocks,beef tongue. I 50/50 with water,add salt brown sugar,cure 1, bay leaf,cut up oranges,coriander seed.
It works do well I haven't bothered trying much else. I use cheap beer,mostly black ale but not always.


----------



## bigdumbjarhead

Hi Ray

I have always brined my Thanksgiving Turkey and usually used a 6 of a good Belgian Triple, it did add some flavor for sure and I bet a good Hef would do the same thing, last Chickens I did besides all of the other goodies I used some bud lite and it does add to the flavor of the meat. Give it a shot


----------



## cooker613

I often cook with wine and beer...and sometimes I put it in my food!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Has anyone tried this yet? I know this thread is like 4 months old but I stumbled across it and it sounded amazing.

Possibly:
Chicken brined in Blue Moon?
Boston Butt brined in Sweetwater IPA?
Chuck Roast in George Killian's Irish Red?
etc...

Just a thought sounded like a wonderful idea when I saw it!


----------



## weev

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Has anyone tried this yet? I know this thread is like 4 months old but I stumbled across it and it sounded amazing.
> 
> Possibly:
> Chicken brined in Blue Moon?
> Boston Butt brined in Sweetwater IPA?
> Chuck Roast in George Killian's Irish Red?
> etc...
> 
> Just a thought sounded like a wonderful idea when I saw it!


what would you brine in your Natural light ?  hotdogs ?   sorry that was kind of mean


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

weev said:


> what would you brine in your Natural light ?  hotdogs ?   sorry that was kind of mean



If I drank enough of them that might sound like a good idea haha

While we are on the subject I found bud light orange peel that just came out the other day. Bought a 24oz bruiser and it was terrible. Just a warning


----------



## bigfurmn

I have used a few a Yuengling once and a Summit IPA a few times to brine chicken wings. Added a little SPG into the beer and cooked it up on the pellet grill. Everyone seemed to enjoy them.


----------



## gmc2003

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Has anyone tried this yet? I know this thread is like 4 months old but I stumbled across it and it sounded amazing.
> 
> Possibly:
> Chicken brined in Blue Moon?
> Boston Butt brined in Sweetwater IPA?
> Chuck Roast in George Killian's Irish Red?
> etc...
> 
> Just a thought sounded like a wonderful idea when I saw it!



Which thread are you talking about SmokinVOLfan?

This one:


bigdumbjarhead said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> I have always brined my Thanksgiving Turkey and usually used a 6 of a good Belgian Triple, it did add some flavor for sure and I bet a good Hef would do the same thing, last Chickens I did besides all of the other goodies I used some bud lite and it does add to the flavor of the meat. Give it a shot



Then no, can't say I have.

Or this one:



cooker613 said:


> I often cook with wine and beer...and sometimes I put it in my food!



Then it's a definite YES!!! 

Chris


----------



## Corey John

Beer is a common marinade in Santa Maria style BBQ. Often times, it usually a lager or pilsner with a simple SPG rub. It is used in Tri-Tip and Chicken. I would imagine beer would work great for pork too. Its great for tenderizing meat and adding a little more flavor to poultry. I'd imagine its not as effective at adding moisture to meat as a traditional brine, but still adds dimensions to your cook. And who doesn't like beer? Good luck!


----------



## tomboyhn123

Corey John said:


> Beer is a common marinade in Santa Maria style BBQ. Often times, it usually a lager or pilsner with a simple SPG rub. It is used in Tri-Tip and Chicken. I would imagine beer would work great for pork too. Its great for tenderizing meat and adding a little more flavor to poultry. I'd imagine its not as effective at adding moisture to meat as a traditional brine, but still adds dimensions to your cook. And who doesn't like beer? Good luck!


yes,I also think like you


----------



## bdawg

Aacht Schlenkerla Rauchbier is a German smoked lager that is possibly one of the best beers on the planet on its own, but is a secret weapon of mine when smoking.
It is a Marzen style beer, so the bitterness level is moderate, not over the top like an IPA.  I love brining with it.
Brown ales are good for brining too.  I tend to avoid beers with high IBU levels.  They add bitterness to the food.  If I was using a stout, I'd probably stick with Sweet Stout (Left Hand Brewing makes a fantastic one) which is less bitter and has lactose added.


----------

